# Cos Cruiseship With Measles Outbreak Docks In St.lucia, And Now Just Left...



## Kiowa (May 3, 2019)

headed to Curacao..

So is this measles struck ship just going to keep docking at Islands until they cause an outbreak? Can you imagine a foreign owned cruise ship being allowed to dock at American ports?


https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/02/health/st-lucia-measles-cruise-ship-quarantine/index.html

After spending two days under quarantine in St. Lucia because of a confirmed case of measles, a cruise ship is heading to the Dutch Caribbean island of Curacao.

The Freewinds ship left St. Lucia late Thursday after spending two days under quarantine and is scheduled to arrive in Curacao early Saturday with 300 people aboard.

Authorities in Curacao are debating how to respond, according to the Associated Press.

In St. Lucia, authorities said the ship’s doctor requested 100 vaccines, which St. Lucia provided for free, after a female crew member was diagnosed with measles. It is unclear whether she remains in St. Lucia.

Health officials did not immediately respond to AP's request for comment on Friday, but the island nation's chief medical officer Dr. Merlene Fredericks-James explained in a YouTube video Wednesday why they didn't allow the passengers to disembark earlier this week.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/02/health/st-lucia-measles-cruise-ship-quarantine/index.html


----------



## Browndilocks (May 3, 2019)

I didn't even think to believe scientology would have its own cruise ship, but of course.


----------



## Kiowa (May 3, 2019)

Browndilocks said:


> I didn't even think to believe scientology would have its own cruise ship, but of course.



I didn't either....Why do they need a cruise ship? Can the Islands  handle a measles outbreak?


----------



## Browndilocks (May 3, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> I didn't either....Why do they need a cruise ship? Can the Islands  handle a measles outbreak?



Cults be cultin and collecting at the same time.


----------



## Southernbella. (May 3, 2019)

That was nice of St. Lucia to offer their island and free vaccines.


----------



## Shula (May 3, 2019)

A black islander on Twitter had a profound rant about this the other day and made the point that they stole us to medically experiment on and won't even use their medicines while allowing their selfish and ignorant privilege to put whole other populations of people at risk. I felt that. If any of you ladies are of a certain age, please consider getting vaccinated again. I'm finding various recommendations for re-doing it if you were born after a certain year and immunity not being as effective. Spoke w my doc about it and she said local health departments should have it for us not pediatric patients. I'm going to redo mine.

There is a serious complication that some have gotten years after having the measles that I had never heard of. It's frightening and almost always fatal so please consider protecting any loved ones who can be vaccinated and may be vulnerable. I read about it on Twitter from a lady who had a 6 year old dying from it. It's not just the measles; these childhood diseases can be very serious to certain people. Here is the info:

*Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis - Wikipedia*
https://*en.wikipedia.org*/wiki/*Subacute_sclerosing_panencephalitis*
Subacute sclerosing panencephalitis (SSPE) is a rare form of chronic progressive brain inflammation caused by measles virus.The condition primarily affects children and young adults. It has been estimated that about 1 in 10,000 people who get measles will eventually develop SSPE. However, a 2016 study estimated that the rate for babies who contracted measles was as high as 1 in 609.


*Symptoms:* Behavior changes, Seizures, spasticity, poor coordination, coma
*Medication:* Intrathecal interferon alpha, intravenous ribavirin

*Causes:* Measles virus
*Treatment:* supportive treatment
*Signs and symptoms[edit]*
SSPE is characterized by a history of primary measles infection, followed by an asymptomatic period that lasts 7 years on average but can range from 1 month to 27 years. After the asymptomatic period, progressive neurological deterioration occurs, characterized by behavior change, intellectual problems, myoclonic seizures, blindness, ataxia, and eventually death.[4][5]

*Progression[edit]*


----------



## Evolving78 (May 4, 2019)

This is why I don’t mess with cruise ships.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 4, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> headed to Curacao..
> 
> So is this measles struck ship just going to keep docking at Islands until they cause an outbreak? Can you imagine a foreign owned cruise ship being allowed to dock at American ports?
> 
> ...



Curacao is the ship's home port so that's where it should be headed.  They are going to quarantine the ship there.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (May 4, 2019)

Shula said:


> A black islander on Twitter had a profound rant about this the other day and made the point that they stole us to medically experiment on and won't even use their medicines while allowing their selfish and ignorant privilege to put whole other populations of people at risk. I felt that. If any of you ladies are of a certain age, please consider getting vaccinated again. I'm finding various recommendations for re-doing it if you were born after a certain year and immunity not being as effective. Spoke w my doc about it and she said local health departments should have it for us not pediatric patients. I'm going to redo mine.
> 
> There is a serious complication that some have gotten years after having the measles that I had never heard of. It's frightening and almost always fatal so please consider protecting any loved ones who can be vaccinated and may be vulnerable. I read about it on Twitter from a lady who had a 6 year old dying from it. It's not just the measles; these childhood diseases can be very serious to certain people. Here is the info:
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I do not develop the antibodies for measles despite having been vaccinated FOUR times.  It is especially crucial that other people be vaccinated.  Herd immunity protects people like me and babies who are too young to get the measles vaccine.


----------



## Shula (May 4, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Unfortunately, I do not develop the antibodies for measles despite having been vaccinated FOUR times.  It is especially crucial that other people be vaccinated.  Herd immunity protects people like me and babies who are too young to get the measles vaccine.



I'm sorry to hear this. If you get it and know who from and they are antivaxxers, sue them into poverty and homelessness since they don't mind robbing folks of life. Stop playing with other folks' lives. Stay your butts at home. I'm going to redo mine to protect my daughter. Stay safe, sis.


----------



## LostInAdream (May 4, 2019)

Shula said:


> A black islander on Twitter had a profound rant about this the other day and made the point that they stole us to medically experiment on and won't even use their medicines while allowing their selfish and ignorant privilege to put whole other populations of people at risk. I felt that. If any of you ladies are of a certain age, please consider getting vaccinated again. I'm finding various recommendations for re-doing it if you were born after a certain year and immunity not being as effective. Spoke w my doc about it and she said local health departments should have it for us not pediatric patients. I'm going to redo mine.
> 
> There is a serious complication that some have gotten years after having the measles that I had never heard of. It's frightening and almost always fatal so please consider protecting any loved ones who can be vaccinated and may be vulnerable. I read about it on Twitter from a lady who had a 6 year old dying from it. It's not just the measles; these childhood diseases can be very serious to certain people. Here is the info:
> 
> ...


Interesting, I had the measles when I was 4yrs old. I believe I was vaccinated as a child. My mom says I got whatever they say I needed but she’s not sure. I was revaccinated once I joined the military. They do it every 10 years If I remember correctly.


----------



## Shula (May 4, 2019)

Let me just say, I respect people's right to choose not to vaccinate. My problem is their refusal to respect the right to health and life for others. If you're not vaccinating and know you're compromised or contagious, please take precautions and quarantine yourselves until you are not a threat. Stop touching and kissing on other folks' babies. All too often, this philosophy goes hand in hand with arrogance and ignorance that inevitably affects others. Not all of us are privileged enough to have immune systems strong or healthy enough to post up for us when needed. Please respect that and stay away from vulnerable people.


----------



## Shula (May 5, 2019)

I couldn't embed the video but as we were saying:
*Mom of 5-month-old with measles blames ‘negligence of other parents’ for daughter’s virus*







A 5-month-old girl in Alabama is the state's first confirmed case of the measles. (Photo: WVTM)

The mother of a 5-month-old girl who is now Alabama’s first confirmed case of the measles is *being criticized online after making comments about the “carelessness of other mothers” who didn’t get their children vaccinated.*

Audrey Peine of Pell City, Ala., confirmed on Thursday that her daughter, Emma, tested positive for the virus after going to the doctor on Monday for a fever, runny nose and rash. According to AL.com, the mother took to Facebook, in a post that is now private, to say that she did “everything” she could to protect her daughter, who is too young to have been vaccinated herself.

“I breastfed her for her entire life. I kept her up to date on her vaccinations. I took her to the doctor when she was sick. And she tested positive for something she was too young to be vaccinated for,” the post read. “She got sick because of the negligence of other parents who choose not to vaccinate their children. She got sick because the measles is on the rise due to carelessness of other mothers.”

Peine went on to say, “I feel like my community failed us,” after encouraging people to “read the statistics” about measles and available vaccinations. AL reports that *the post was quickly turned private after the mother received critical comments.*

In a press conference, Alabama state health officer Scott Harris said, “The best way to prevent measles transmission is to be vaccinated.” Harris also stated that the department is still conducting an investigation to see how the infant might have exposed to the virus.

A statement from the Alabama Department of Public Health confirmed that Emma is not enrolled in daycare, and was not prior to her diagnosis. She also has not traveled outside of the state.

Peine didn’t immediately respond to Yahoo Lifestyle’s request for comment. However, she told Alabama news station WVTM that she and her husband have just been trying to keep their daughter’s fever down.

“We gave her Tylenol and Motrin to try to keep her fever down. And that was the only thing we could really do,” she told the outlet. “It’s really scary to have a small baby who you know can’t get the vaccination.”

In the time since Emma’s diagnosis, Harris says that the family’s practitioner has given them advice to* “stay home and self-isolate.*” As for the possibility of a further outbreak in the state, the Alabama Department of Public Health currently has 32 open investigations, although no additional cases have been confirmed.


----------



## dancinstallion (May 6, 2019)

Shula said:


> I couldn't embed the video but as we were saying:
> *Mom of 5-month-old with measles blames ‘negligence of other parents’ for daughter’s virus*
> 
> 
> ...



So if there are no other confirmed cases in the state then how did the baby get it?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 6, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> So if there are no other confirmed cases in the state then how did the baby get it?



Most likely from someone who case hasn't been confirmed yet or who had a mild case or traveled back to another city or state. If no one in the family who saw this child has/had measles at the time they saw her, the lost likely spot to start checking is her  doctor's office.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (May 6, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> headed to Curacao..
> 
> So is this measles struck ship just going to keep docking at Islands until they cause an outbreak? Can you imagine a foreign owned cruise ship being allowed to dock at American ports?
> 
> ...



Why can't the ship stay in the middle of the ocean until the quarantine is up?


----------



## Layluh (May 12, 2019)

Kiowa said:


> I didn't either....Why do they need a cruise ship? Can the Islands  handle a measles outbreak?



That's where they under go their highest levels of training. All kinds of ish happens on that boat.


----------

